#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Gadgets and Gizmos

## harrybarracuda

A thread for new tech that you see in the news.


The record for largest microSD card has been set again.
UK company Integral Memory today announced a 512GB microSD card, which is officially the largest microSD card that’s been introduced to date. The previous record holder was SanDisk’s 400GB microSD card that launched last year.
Integral’s 512GB microSD card meets Video Speed Class 10 (V10) and UHS-I U1 standards and offers transfer speeds up to 80MB/s. It’ll launch in February 2018 for an undisclosed price. Whatever the price ends up being, it’s probably not going to be cheap, but it’ll be pretty cool to add half a terabyte of storage to your phone just by popping in a tiny microSD card.
Are you thinking about buying this new 512GB microSD card?


Source: Integral Memory (Businesswire)

----------


## Maanaam

Or camera. Impressive.



> cool to add half a terabyte of storage to your phone

----------


## harrybarracuda

NEW YORK—DJI on Tuesday announced the latest entry in its popular line of consumer drones: the Mavic Air.
The Chinese firm, which is estimated to hold around 70 percent of the consumer drone market, showcased the new device at an event in New York City. It’ll start at $799, which is $400 more than the Spark’s current going rate and $200 below the cost of a new Mavic Pro. The entry-level package does include a dedicated controller, though, albeit one without an integrated display. A $999 package that includes extra batteries, a charging hub, and other accessories will also be available. The Mavic Air is available for pre-order today, and DJI says the device will start shipping on January 28.


At first blush, the Mavic Air appears to find a middle ground between DJI’s beginner-friendly Spark drone and its pricier but more technically capable Mavic Pro. Like both of those devices, the Mavic Air is small—at 168x184x64mm, it’s a bit larger than the Spark but smaller than the Mavic Pro. Like the latter, its arms can be folded inward, which should make it relatively easy to pack and transport. Its design doesn’t stray too far from the past, either, with the rounded, swooping lines of its chassis punctuated by stubby, Spark-like propeller arms.


The whole thing weighs 430 grams, which is much lighter than the Mavic Pro's 734g and a bit heavier than the Spark's 300g chassis. DJI says it can reach up to 42.5 miles per hour in its "sport" mode, which is faster than both the Spark (30mph) and Mavic Pro (40mph). It has a flight range of 2.5 miles with the included controller—provided you keep it in your line of sight—which is closer to the Spark than the Pro. With a smartphone, that range drops to 262 feet, the same as the Spark. DJI says it can fly stably in winds up to 22mph, the same as the Mavic Pro.




https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018...with-4k-video/

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Or camera. Impressive.



Same thing these days for most people I would imagine.

I haven't carried a camera around for ages except the 360.

----------


## harrybarracuda

This should have Baldrick licking his lips....




> *Samsung Announces 860 PRO And 860 EVO SATA SSDs*by Billy Tallison January 23, 2018 10:00 AM EST
> 
> 
> 
> After more than three years of ruling the consumer SATA SSD market, the Samsung 850 series is being replaced. The 850 PRO and 850 EVO that first brought 3D NAND flash memory to the consumer SSD market are being retired to make room for the new 860 PRO and 860 EVO SSDs. The new 860 drives are not revolutionary the way the 850s were, but instead represent continued evolution of Samsung's SSD technology.
> The 850 series, while a rock of the SATA SSD market, has not remained unchanged from its introduction in 2014. In mid 2015, Samsung introduced 2TB models of the 850 PRO and 850 EVO, and inside the new models was an updated controller with support for enough LPDDR3 DRAM to manage 2TB of flash. In 2016, Samsung updated the entire 850 series to use their third-generation 48-layer 3D NAND. This new NAND didn't bring any significant performance changes, but because the capacity per die doubled, the available drive capacity options shifted: the 120GB and 128GB models were retired, and a 4TB 850 EVO was introduced. A 4TB 850 PRO was promised, but never shipped: disappointing yields from Samsung's 48L 3D NAND helped kick off an industry-wide shortage of NAND flash memory that drove prices way up and guaranteed a 4TB 850 PRO would nearly impossible to sell profitably.
> 
> 
> The technological changes the 860 series brings are no bigger than what the 850 series has already undergone. The NAND flash memory is updated once again, this time to Samsung's 64-layer 3D NAND. The whole product line is moving over to the latest MJX SSD controller, and the DRAM used will now be LPDDR4. The 4TB PRO model is finally being released, but there are no further capacity increases coming at this time, and the entry level is still the same 250/256GB.
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

*AIcorrect Translator makes communication a snap*by *Edwin* - on January 22nd, 2018



If there was one particular superpower that I would love to have, it would be the ability to be able to decipher and understand all languages. It makes communication far easier, and it will certainly be a bridge among different people groups and tribes. While the science fiction utopia of having a form of AI (Artificial Intelligence) handle all of our different languages and dialect nuances remains just that, the AIcorrect Translator might be on to something with its debut at the recently concluded CES 2018.
The AIcorrect Translator is truly special in the sense that it supports real-time mutual voice translation between Chinese/English, not to mention another 30 different languages. Chinese is notoriously difficult to master, where a single character has multiple meanings based on the intonation used, and machine translation like Google Translate have not yet achieved a kind of understandable and decent degree of translation to date.
The AIcorrect Translator will work around issues and challenges faced in cross-linguistic communication. With real-time mutual translation support in multiple situations between Chinese/English and other languages such as Japanese, Korean, Thai, French, Russian and Spanish, it claims to achieve a translation quality that is as high as 96%. The device itself comes with a touch screen, and both transcription and translation will be displayed simultaneously. When there are up to a quartet of devices hooked up, AIcorrect Translator supports conversation in up to four different languages, now how about that for amazing?
We do hope that the AIcorrect Translator will be able to have the battery life that can last for an entire working day, as we slowly but surely approach the moment when everyone is able to understand one another perfectly well without having to learn the language from scratch. Some might say it will make us lazy, but others on the opposite end of the spectrum will call it efficiency in doing things at the highest level.

AIcorrect Translator makes communication a snap » Coolest Gadgets

----------


## harrybarracuda

In todays edition of Silly Things That Are Actually Kind of Useful, we have a $9 beanie with tiny Bluetooth speakers built right in. Im sure the sound quality isnt amazing, but it should be adequate for listening to podcasts, or even some summery songs to make you feel less cold and miserable over the next month or so.

----------


## harrybarracuda

This ought to spice up those school shootings.




> Elon Musk Would Like to Sell You a Flamethrower
> 
> 
> Tom McKay
> Yesterday 4:45pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## cyrille

> actual flamethrowers are apparently legal in 48 states


Great news for recreational flame throwers.

 :Flame me:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well this is pure genius. Apart from the water that will go into it, obviously. So you should probably stick to American beer so the taste doesn't change noticeably.



This is the $15 Sudski, a silicone beer can holder designed for use in the shower. You just peel off the protective backing, stick it to a smooth shiny surface, wait 24 hours, and it's showerbeer time! They do not recommend using the holder for bottles though, which makes sense because a broken bottle in the shower was one of the worst days of my life. Also, whoever seriously needs a beer holder in the shower has got a problem. And that problem is not having a mini-fridge in their shower. It's a cooler AND a table. One time I was in there for six hours.
Keep going for a couple more shots including another one of this guy, who I'm fairly certain uses bubble bath for body wash. And forgot to turn the water on.





Sudski, A Beer Can Holder For The Shower - Geekologie

----------


## harrybarracuda

If you're a big fan of Escape from New York and you've got $400 to drop...




Whether youre trapped on a futuristic island prison full of blood-thirsty gang members or simply stuck in a two-hour meeting, the LifeClock One might be the watch for you. Inspired by the movie Escape From New York starring Kurt Russell as Snake Plissken, the watch is an homage to Plisskens wrist-worn LifeClock, a device that would trigger the an injection of micro-explosives in his arteries if he failed his mission. And you thought you had deadlines.

Escape From New York is a pretty wild movie and this is a pretty wild watch.

Jonathan Zufi created the $399 timepiece when he watched the John Carpenter classic and mused on the idea of creating his own LifeClock. Before running a successful Kickstarter he received permission to create the product and add Plisskens likeness and many prop-quality details to the smartwatch. Now you can buy either a model based directly on the original movie prop or even have Snake himself engraved on the back of your watch, thereby immortalizing Kurt Russell in his most important role after Big Trouble In Little China.


The watch itself is surprisingly cool. It has a 79mm case made of milled brass and contains six custom 11-segment LEDs that displays the current time, world time, and it can even count your steps and receive push notifications from your phone. The watch is rechargeable via an included USB cable and lasts three days on one charge. It comes on a leather band with a buckle or velcro closure system.

The watch is also huge. Its big even for me, and to read it you have to press one of the buttons on the side, lighting up the LEDs for a moment as you either scroll through features or assess how much time you have to save the president before you explode. Its definitely an acquired taste and its a funny commentary on smart watches in general. After all, getting rolling phone notifications on a massive LED screen is hilarious.
It comes in black PVD-coated metal and this Gullfire edition looks far less like a steampunk throwback than the brass edition. Both watches are beautifully finished and are, for the size, quite comfortable.
While I was never a huge fan of the movie, a piece like this will make true John Carpenter fans feel like they can, someday, land in a heavily-guarded super-max prison island on a stealth glider and save the president from certain doom. Barring that, the watch is a great, informal piece for those who like something massive and wildly retro on their wrists.

https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/09/th...rom-mundanity/

----------


## harrybarracuda

Over the last few months, Google has been expanding the types of devices that are capable of running their AI-powered Google Assistant. When first introduced, the Google Assistant was an exclusive to Pixel smartphones. However, Google quickly figured out that it would be a better strategy to make it available in as ubiquitous a manner as possible, especially to stave off Amazon’s Alexa from controlling the assistant market. Adding Google Assistant to other Google devices like their Home branded smart speakers was an easy step. Their latest move to make Google Assistant available through their Chrome OS operating system points to even greater availability.

Last year Google made the Google Assistant available on their new Pixelbook laptop, their top-of-the-line Chromebook. At the same time, Google has worked with partners producing goods like speakers, smart displays and headphone to add native support for the Google Assistant. Google also opened the door to older Android smartphones being able to run the Google Assistant.
With the move to add support for Google Assistant to Chrome OS, the company will make it possible for owners of Chromebooks other than the expensive Pixelbook to access the assistant. This is very similar to their move to make it available on older smartphones.

In examining some of the code that is available for a pending Chrome OS update, it appears the Google Assistant will be turned off by default so that OEMs can decide whether they want to make it available. In addition, if it is turned on by Chromebook manufacturer, they can also decide whether it will be something triggered by a hot word or if it will also or only launch through a physical button press.

Google Assistant being added to Chrome OS | TalkAndroid.com

----------


## harrybarracuda

A Smart Ring....

I'm saying nowt.

----------


## baldrick

What happened to the air mouse rings? 

Did they not live up to the hype

----------


## harrybarracuda

If you've got $800 to drop here's a Casio that will guide you home from the boozer.




> When it comes to rugged and tough timepieces, one particular name stands out from the Casio brand, and that would be the G-Shock family. Over the years, there has been many different kinds of G-Shock timepieces that have stood the test of time, but just how many iterations and designs can you churn out without moving on with the times? This is exactly what the latest Rangeman watch from Casio tackles, where the Casio Rangeman GPR-B1000 will boast of being the world’s first solar-assisted GPS navigation, arriving in a couple of models.
> Those who are interested ought to know that the Rangeman happens to be part of the “Master of G” series of watches that has been specially designed for use in the most extreme conditions. With the GPR-B1000, it will incorporate the Triple Sensor that can measure compass bearing, atmospheric pressure/altitude, and temperature, all based on the concept of “Survival Toughness.”
> Not only that, the new GPR-B1000 is also capable of GPS navigation, making this the very first of its kind for a G-Shock watch. The GPR-B1000 will be able to collect location data from GPS satellites where it displays the current location on a route or bearing to a destination, and all of it is done in real-time. It is also exciting to know that watch can save track and point data (including longitude/latitude, altitude, and temperature) in its own memory. Riding on a Bluetooth connection, the timepiece pairs itself with a smartphone to hook up to the G-Shock Connected app. This app opens the door for the user to create routes or manage log data in the app. Apart from that, tracks and point data saved in memory can also be shown on a 3D map or as a timeline, in addition to picking up data from time servers to keep accurate time anywhere in the world.
> It will boast of wireless and solar charging systems, while the GPS functions will work for up to 33 hours on a wireless charge that takes around five hours.The GPRB1000-1 and GPRB1000-1B will cost $800 apiece when it arrives later this April.
> 
> Casio Rangeman GPR-B1000 is another first for the watch company » Coolest Gadgets

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Android-powered scooters are now a thing thanks to Archos*



Android today dominates the tech world. You can find it on smartphones, tablets, watches, smart TVs and more. But did you know there’s a new product category in town? Android-powered scooters, yep!
French tech device maker Archos, which is mostly known for its affordable tablets just unveiled the industry’s first Android scooter.
Dubbed the Citee Connect, the urban transport device has a 5-inch display (or dashboard) built-into the handlebars. It’s powered by a quad-core processor, aided by 1GB of RAM and 8GB of flash memory and offers 3G support. Ironically, unlike most phones launching these days, it comes with Android Oreo pre-installed.


The display serves as a means to access navigation or traveling apps like Google Maps, TripAdvisor and more. You could, in theory at least, download and install any apps your heart desires including the distracting Facebook, WhatsApp or YouTube. But it wouldn’t be too safe.


Apart from the Android-powered display, the Citee Connect looks like any other scooter on the market. It’s mostly black with a few green accents here and there and is made of aluminum.
The electric scooter features large puncture-proof 8.5-inch wheels, a 250W motor, and a 36 battery. Archos notes that the gizmo can reach a speed between 22 and 25 km/h/15.5 mph. Given its light frame, the Citee Connect has a range of 25 km/15.5 miles on a single charge. Low on battery? The scooter can recharge the battery with each braking. The product can also be charged via a docking station.
The producing company says the Citee Connect can withstand up to 100 kg / 220 lbs of weight, so it should be able to accommodate most urban commuters.


The scooter can be folded easily, thanks to a dedicated latch, and weighs less than 12 kg, so it can be carried off.
Archos will be showing the Citee Connect at MWC 2018 come next week, but the product won’t be released until this summer. We expect the scooter to go on sale for €499.99 (approximately $617).

Archos unveils the world's first Android-powered scooter

----------


## baldrick

has anyone purchased a USB boro/endoscope from lazada that they can recommend ?

I bought one from aliexpress last year that worked once and then died

----------


## harrybarracuda

> has anyone purchased a USB boro/endoscope from lazada that they can recommend ?
> 
> I bought one from aliexpress last year that worked once and then died


I got one off Gearbest to play with (Link).

Had a bugger of a time getting it delivered because my freight forwarder said it was a "Spy item".

Still works. Can't remember which one it was, but at those prices you can get more than one.

----------


## TizMe

Newly released Removu K1 looks nice.



REMOVU K1

----------


## baldrick

^ 4K (3840×2160) @ 30fps onto a 256gb card would allow a little under 9 hours

----------


## harrybarracuda

Just imagine, your friends will be able to hear your last words as a drunken somchai ploughs into you at high speed.

(Image at the link because I can't be arsed with Pinterest)




> We all know that riding a motorbike can be a very exhilarating experience, when you have the cool breeze flying in your face as you zip by a gridlock of vehicles. Well, it goes without saying that wearing a helmet is of utmost importance in terms of safety, since your skull might be hard enough to handle some minor knocks, but a full-on collision? Good luck with that. Sena and Shoei have decided to bring together their respective fields of expertise by unveiling the Neotec II, an all-new motorbike helmet that is perfect for communications while you are on the road.





> The SRL Communication System for the Neotec II is truly unique, since this is a specially developed, SENA-exclusive SRL Bluetooth Communication System that was specially designed for seamless integration with such a helmet. When installed, the SRL is virtually undetectable when seen from the outside of the helmet, and it requires just three buttons to control it overall. You will be able to chat with other riders through a Bluetooth intercom, or tune in to your favorite music, and even hear turn-by-turn GPS directions, among others, using the the SRL.
> The Neotec II comes across as an every-occasion helmet that has the adaptability to excel regardless of where your next journey brings you. It will boast of a convenient “flip-up” versatility that makes it a true two-in-one helmet merged with next-level aerodynamics, an internal sun shield, Pinlock EVO fog-resistant system, and the ability to seamlessly integrate with the all-new SENA SRL (SHOEI Rider Link) Communication System, making the Neotec II one of the pinnacles of modular helmet design when it comes to today’s discerning hybrid motorcyclists.
> Moichi Tsuzuki, President of SHOEI North America, shared, “We are excited to see Sena introduce a truly integrated communication system that has been specially designed for the Neotec II. The fact that there is no compromise to the appearance of our helmet nor the aerodynamic performance, including wind noise, is very exciting! Sena’s well-known history and innovative product design will no doubt positively enhance each rider’s experience on any journey.”
> 
> Neotec II makes it easy to communicate while riding » Coolest Gadgets

----------


## harrybarracuda

And a new Segway personal transport/robot sidekick if you want to drop $1300 on pre-order....

----------


## importford

no more tablet, the future is this:

http://<iframe width="1280" height="601" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/9J7GpVQCfms" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------


## baldrick

^ any more detail than that ?  what is it 

but - a pocket mini oscilloscope



https://www.lazada.co.th/products/er...FgQeX&search=1

fwooorr - fap fap

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ any more detail than that ?  what is it


I thought the video was self explanatory, but I suspect the reality will be less impressive than the concept video....

----------


## baldrick

well it is not going to work for you harry

----------


## VocalNeal

> ^ any more detail than that ?  what is it 
> 
> but - a pocket mini oscilloscope
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lazada.co.th/products/er...FgQeX&search=1
> 
> fwooorr - fap fap


Still got your figure on the pulse of technology I see !

----------


## baldrick

I ordered one - I want to see if it can do bus faultfinding - mod , profi and can

but still , I haven't bought a new gadget for a while so I impulse purchased it

it is a storage device too and can do pulse output

manual if anyone is interested - http://elecfreaks.com/store/download...user_Guide.PDF

firmware upgradeable too

----------


## harrybarracuda

Smart hat?


With so many different kinds of devices and items sporting Internet of Things (IoT) capability these days, one can only wonder just what other kinds of things around the home that will embrace the “smart” prefix in its name. One61 Studio has just the thing, a smart hat, that will not only make the wearer look fashionable, but also be able to remain connected to a certain degree as well. Enter the Kaptur Smart Hat, which is the first Bluetooth enabled, LCD hat with mobile app and a rechargeable battery to boot.
This is one smart hat that will be able to provide the wearer with a whole new level of individualism through uploaded images, GIFs and memes. _This web-connected hat will boast of an LCD display that allows users to show off their favorite GIFs, short videos as well as memes._ Specially developed by Bioworld’s new technology division, One61 Studio, the Kaptur Smart Hat will play nice with just about any kind of smartphone as long as there is a Bluetooth connection. Wearers will be able to upload their favorite media, drawing from a library of self-created content, or even making use of content that they have downloaded or socially shared.
One61 Studio has also worked with mobile app developers and technology startups such as SAY Wearables, resulting in the app and screen components for the Kaptur Smart Hat. This particular app makes it easy to manage images, churn out animated GIFs from short videos, as well as tag content using the opt-in feature in order for users to socially share their selections with other Kaptur wearers. This is somewhat similar to a ‘playlist’ for music. Production of the Kaptur Smart Hat is expected to commence later this year, with the final product being tipped for an August 2018 rollout. Any takers?

One61 Studio reveals the Kaptur Smart Hat » Coolest Gadgets

----------


## harrybarracuda

A novel idea but $1950?




*Ten quality images fused together*When the L16 takes a picture, 10 or more cameras fire simultaneously, capturing slightly different perspectives of the same scene. The L16 intelligently chooses a combination of its 28mm, 70mm, and 150mm modules to use in each shot, depending on the level of zoom. These individual shots are then computationally fused together to create an incredibly high-resolution 52MP photograph.

https://light.co/camera?utm_source=f...ero-angle-blue

----------


## harrybarracuda

Get that hand lotion out again Baldrick....





> Flash drive maker Nimbus Data may be a smaller storage provider than such major players as SanDisk/WD, Samsung and Toshiba, but it is now ahead of them all in one key category: drive capaciousness.
> Nimbus this week introduced its ExaDrive DC100, the largest-capacity (100TB) solid-state drive ever produced. In addition to having more than three times the capacity of the closest competitor (32TB from Samsung and SanDisk/WD), Nimbus claims the ExaDrive draws 85 percent less power per terabyte, reducing the total cost of ownership per terabyte by 42 percent compared to competing enterprise SSDs.


Nimbus Data Previews World?s Largest (100TB) Solid-State Drive

----------


## baldrick

> the largest-capacity (100TB) solid-state drive ever produced


oh , fauck - fap fap fap  :Wank:   :Boobies: 

I had my half size mini pcie ssd in my laptop fail last week - only OS anyway - but imagine how much goat pron could be lost if one of these bad boys failed

----------


## harrybarracuda

An intriguing concept. I wonder if you can give it the finger when shit likes Guns and Roses comes on to make it skip to the next track?


*AIUR 360° Air Gesture Control Hi-Fi Speaker*

by *Edwin* - on March 25th, 2018





While we have seen our fair share of smart devices in the past that rely on voice commands through Amazons Alexa or Apples Siri and other equivalents, the future might not just rely on speaking to your devices and appliances around the home to get them going. Perhaps some of them might work just as well through the use of gesture controls, and this is the main idea that fueled the creation of the AIUR 360° Air Gesture Control Hi-Fi Speaker that has just launched on Kickstarter recently. Touted to be the most advanced gesture control Hi-Fi speaker in the market when it arrives, it is said to be jam-packed with features and functions that will elevate the music listening experience.

The AIUR 360° Air Gesture Control Hi-Fi Speaker is very different from your regular set of speakers that will be able to take advantage of perhaps one or two gestures at most. This is because AIUR will make use of an advanced core technology that boasts of 3D infrared sensing which is more nuanced and sensitive compared to other competitors. With complex pattern recognition algorithms embedded into the software, working alongside a high tech 15mm sensor module, this enables the AIUR to accurately detect more than 10 kinds of hand movements as well as gestures, as long as these are performed within a range of 11 inches. To make things more interesting, there is an LED light that adds a life-like quality and conveniently informs you of any changes visually made via gesture control.

Since it is primarily a speaker, sound quality is of utmost importance, so rest assured that the AIUR will be able to outperform other speakers in its class. This is because it has been specially developed using the patented technology of F-Round when it comes to echo cancellation and noise reduction, while making use of DSP Technology and 3D Surround Sound in order to offer powerful and clear sound through its pair of stereo speakers. It hooks up wirelessly via Bluetooth 4.2, and the rechargeable 6000mAh onboard battery delivers approximately 12 hours of streaming music. To sweeten the deal, the AIUR has a water-resistant exterior, making it safe for anyone to enjoy music even while theyre taking a shower.

----------


## AntRobertson

Reminds me...

Got one of those Chromecast things. Wish I'd gotten one earlier now, it's superb!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Reminds me...
> 
> Got one of those Chromecast things. Wish I'd gotten one earlier now, it's superb!


And I'd already packed you one...

----------


## david44

Remote control looks handy for when the wife's battery runs out

----------


## david44

> Reminds me...
> 
> Got one of those Chromecast things. Wish I'd gotten one earlier now, it's superb!


A Thai wife, suppose hat's why they ration entry to other places local women cannot compete, there are a few exceptions Engish "STUNNERS at the abattoir'

----------


## AntRobertson

> And I'd already packed you one...


Oops!  :Very Happy: 

Apologies, appreciate the thought, but I was impatient for a solution to streaming the rugby.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Oops! 
> 
> Apologies, appreciate the thought, but I was impatient for a solution to streaming the rugby.


Not a problem, I didn't pay for it. Sure the missus doesn't need one?

It's not like I'm putting myself out dragging myself down to your cabana and all....

 :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

Haha goodo then. The Mrs could use it for the upstairs TV!  :Very Happy: 

Have just discovered one limitation incidentally... playing local vdo. Found a work around of just drag 'n dropping the file into Chrome and that worked but bugger me if an update just today didn't cut it off (just copies the file to Downloads now).

Found a solution that I'm testing right now - Videostream from the app store, seems to be working but audio's a bit muted.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I would have suggested Videostream, but I never had a problem with the audio. I'll have a look in a minute.

----------


## harrybarracuda

https://support.google.com/chromecas...08566?hl=en-GB

https://productforums.google.com/for...st/7BftdDQl2vk

----------


## AntRobertson

Ta very muchness.

Sorted it out. Volume on Chromecast was set to max and when I lowered that (and raised it on TV) it cleared up.

Other than that hiccup I'm amazed at how seamless it all is - barely a hitch or any buffering in sight as yet. Thought for sure our crappy IntraGoogles connection would struggle but wife and kids were on iPads last night and I was pissing around with all this no worries.

----------


## harrybarracuda

THE BEST OF CHROMECAST AND ATV? —
Mysterious Google-branded 4K Android TV dongle shows up at the FCC [Updated]
This Google-branded device looks like a Chromecast on steroids.
RON AMADEO - 4/10/2018, 10:00 PM




The FCC just dropped a major surprise on us. It has documentation of a Google-branded HDMI dongle that runs Android TV and comes with a remote! It almost looks like a next-gen Chromecast. The documents, which were spotted by reddit user 513, show off pictures, specs, and even the manual.


The device is manufactured by "Shenzhen SEI Robotics Co. Ltd." with the model number "SN5B6AD," and it is identified as a "4K ATV Stick." Unless we're seeing an outrageous level of trademark infringement, this is a Google device, as it is covered in Google "G" logos and comes with the Google Assistant.


The manual—which is full of terrible English and definitely needs an edit pass—describes an Android TV device with a quad-core Amlogic S905X SoC (four Cortex A53s at 1.5GHz or 2GHz), 2GB of RAM, and 8GB of storage. The device supports hardware-accelerated video decoding at 4K/60FPS from both H.265 and Google's own VP9 codec. The manual doesn't mention HDR support, but other manufacturers list the S905X SoC as supporting HDR10. There's also a remote with all the usual set-top box buttons, along with a dedicated Google Assistant button.


Android TV really needs a Google-blessed device right now. Google's last (and so far only) Android TV device has been the under-powered Nexus Player. While it had a legendary upgrade streak from Android 5.0 all the way up to Android 8.0, Google recently dropped major update support for the device. Google devices are the only Android products that get fast, reliable updates, and they have unlockable bootloaders, making them excellent developer devices. With the existing device lineup, there is no way to buy an Android TV device that will get Android P in a timely manner.


Google's TV strategy had long been split between bigger, more functional Android TV set-top boxes and smaller, easier-to-use Chromecast devices. While this is totally in character for Google, it has been a confusing landscape for consumers. Android TV devices support Chromecast, so a small, cheap device like this looks like it would combine the best of both worlds. The device in the pictures (which is admittedly just a prototype) looks like it would be pretty cheap. The size and specs closely match the 2017 Amazon Fire TV, which has an MSRP of $69 and is often on sale for $50.


Hopefully we'll hear more about this at Google I/O 2018, which is just a month away.


Update:  A few things to add. First this would not be the first time a random Chinese company did the manufacturing and FCC paperwork for a Google product. The Pixel Buds were submitted by the "Weifang Goertek Electronics Co.,Ltd," and don't forget all the phones that were also manufactured by other companies. Second, we contacted Google PR about the validity of this leak, and got back "We don't comment on rumors or speculation."


https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018...up-at-the-fcc/

----------


## harrybarracuda

A 6TB drive with hub for Bt3,500.

Blimey.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01K4241D0...ding=UTF8&th=1

----------


## harrybarracuda

A 14TB HDD...




https://www.anandtech.com/show/12665...-with-tdmr-hdd

----------


## lom

> A 6TB drive with hub for Bt3,500.
> 
> Blimey.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01K4241D0...ding=UTF8&th=1


I paid more for a WD Purple 4TB a few weeks ago but then there is a huge quality difference between a WD and a Seagate.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I paid more for a WD Purple 4TB a few weeks ago but then there is a huge quality difference between a WD and a Seagate.


I've had the occasional problem with both over the years.

But then again, who doesn't protect their critical stuff with RAID or backups?

----------


## TizMe

https://singularityhub.com/2018/03/2...w0xod77in56azw

IBM’s New Computer Is the Size of a Grain of Salt and Costs Less Than 10 Cents
The miniaturization of electronics has been progressing steadily for decades, but IBM just took a major leap. The company has created what it’s calling the world’s smallest computer, and it’s the size of a grain of salt.


The 1 millimeter x 1 millimeter device was unveiled at the computing giant’s IBM Think 2018 conference. Despite its diminutive size, the company claims the computer has the same amount of power as an x86 chip from 1990, which The Verge points out means it’s probably just about powerful enough to play the computer game Doom.


Unsurprisingly, though, IBM has bigger plans for it than that. The company sees the tiny computer becoming a crucial element of attempts to apply blockchain to supply chain management by collecting, processing, and communicating data on goods being shipped around the country.
To enable this, the device features a processor with “several hundred thousand” transistors, SRAM memory, a communications unit that consists of an LED that can send messages by blinking, and a photodetector that can pick up optical signals. Plugging such a tiny device into the mains is clearly not feasible, so it comes with a photovoltaic cell to power it.


Costing less than 10 cents to manufacture, the company envisions the device being embedded into products as they move around the supply chain. The computer’s sensing, processing, and communicating capabilities mean it could effectively turn every item in the supply chain into an Internet of Things device, producing highly granular supply chain data that could streamline business operations.


But more importantly, the computer could be a critical element of IBM’s efforts to apply blockchain technology to the supply chain. The company is going all in on the technology and is working with a number of large companies to use the computer to tackle everything from food supply to insurance. This week they also launched a simpler and cheaper “blockchain starter plan” aimed at start-ups and those just beginning to experiment with the technology.


Supply chain management is one of the killer apps for the technology. Blockchain is essentially a distributed ledger that can be used to track everything from transactions to inventory. Identical copies of the ledger are kept on all computers participating in the network.


Every time a new record, or block, is added to the ledger, it includes a cryptographic hash that links it back to the previous block, creating an uninterrupted chain that can be followed all the way back to the first block. Once a new block has been added to the chain all of the participants get an updated copy of the ledger, so it’s nearly impossible to tamper with, as you’d have to edit all the copies simultaneously.


The benefits of this approach are enormous for supply chain management. Previously, you’d have multiple stakeholders from suppliers to couriers to clients all using different ways of tracking items, processes, and transactions. With the blockchain all of this can be recorded in a shared ledger that updates in real time, provides every participant with the same visibility, and is entirely traceable.


Unlike tracking banking transactions or contracts, though, for the approach to work for supply chain it needs to be able to interact with the physical goods themselves. That’s where IBM’s tiny computer comes in.


The company has been working on what it calls crypto-anchors, which it describes as “tamper-proof digital fingerprints, to be embedded into products, or parts of products, and linked to the blockchain.”


These anchors carry a cryptographic message linked back to the blockchain that can be used to identify and authenticate the product. This message can be encoded in various ways; another approach the company has investigated is using edible magnetic ink to create patterns of colored dots on medicines.


But the benefit of the mini computer is that it can also collect and analyze data as it passes through the supply chain. That means as well as helping verify the product’s provenance, it could potentially give stakeholders insight into how it’s been handled or whether there’s been any attempt to tamper with it.


The tiny computer is currently a prototype, and there’s still little detail on how exactly the computer will be linked to the blockchain. But the company says it plans to start rolling out its crypto-anchor solution in the next 18 months. So keep an eye out—it may not be long before the world’s smallest computer is delivered to your door.

----------


## david44

The beauty of distributed ledger has the counterintuitive problem that if the system is seized or abused then banned your stuffed.

The links to undesireable activity will put off reputable business if the well is polluted.

https://mashable.com/2018/03/21/bitc.../#tOXo4ktVjPql

----------


## harrybarracuda

You can preorder for 360 euros.


BLLOC IS THE MOST MINIMALIST FULL-FEATURE SMARTPHONE EVER MADE



With a stunning slick body, a great 5.5 inch LCD display, a fingerprint sensor, dual cameras on the back, a headphone jack, and all the makings of a great phone, the Blloc is exactly that. A great phone, but its a different great phone. Designed purely around simplicity and sustainability, the Blloc is a phone made to embrace minimalism and longevity in every way possible without compromising on the smartphone experience.


First to come to ones notice is Bllocs OS, redesigned completely to last hours longer than any conventional phone, and to be simple, smart, and intuitive. Designed to work completely in monochrome, the Bllocs OS saves incredible amounts of power by running everything in greyscale (something the Instagram app does too with its black white and red UI). However, were you to choose to view images, videos, webpages, etc. in color, simply place your finger on the fingerprint sensor and Bllocs LCD display lights up with vivid colors, seamlessly transitioning from greyscale to full-spectrum color, blurring the lines between a great experience and great (read: longer) performance.

Simple and sublime, Bllocs OS doesnt distract with flashing dots, numbers, banners, and notifications helter skelter. Made to let you focus on the task at hand, the OS has everything youd need, from Maps to Messenger, Uber, Spotify, Instagram, Gmail, Skype, Whatsapp, News, etc all designed to work beautifully, seamlessly, and incredibly quick, thanks to the power saving operating system. Designed to perform, and to last, without compromise, the Blloc also lets you click incredible pictures with its dual-camera setup thats capable of capturing RAW output and 4K video at 30fps, all boosted by the fact that your screen actually ends up draining less of your battery and memory. Simple, smart, and conceptually spectacular, I cant wait to see the phone in action once it launches. This MAY just be the best phone to curb your smartphone screen addiction while also boosting its performance multiple-fold! Besides, would you look at how wonderful its simplistic packaging is too?!

Blloc is the most minimalist full-feature smartphone ever made | Yanko Design

----------


## harrybarracuda

Or this weird looking thing...

*Aqua Smartphone was Designed to Look Like a Wet Pebble, Complete with an In-Display Fingerprint Reader*

----------


## AntRobertson

That is weird but I kinda like it.

----------


## baldrick

> You can preorder for 360 euros.


a cringe inducing marketing blurb does not engender confidence in the product




> Or this weird looking thing...


reflection central - good luck trying to read anything on it outside a blacked out room


soon smartphone cameras will eable people to look micro and then there will be a wave of snowflakes with phobias about all the little organisims that inhabit their bodies and personal items
imagine when they can look at their toothbrushes under a microscope - probably be a market for heremetically sealed blockchain tracked one use toothe brushes soon

----------


## Latindancer

For a very interersting gizmo, with possible military applications go to 1.50 here : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VBc0JLhiwY

Not to mention 1.20 here, which I have never seen..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX-vc_636mQ

----------


## harrybarracuda

More than twice the price of the Fire TV 2 and not really worth it as far as I can see.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NBTFNVA...KJ6MAP74R5MTKE

----------


## harrybarracuda

Be interesting to see the pricing:






> Might your trusty but slightly tired older laptop or desktop PC be needing a shot in the arm to encourage it to run faster and get jobs completed in less time? As our bodies get older, we humans can personally identify with PCs needing new energy to maintain a high-quality existence. 
> 
> 
> Thinking along these same lines, Seagate came out July 3 with a new internal BarraCuda solid-state disk designed to take data movement inside PCs to a higher-than-normal speed level with flash media and a SATA 6GB/s interface.
> 
> 
> This things run rings around just about every hard drive out there, and they are noted for fast start-up and close down.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Farky nell.



https://www.anandtech.com/show/13068...rom-supermicro

----------


## kmart

^^Whoa! Just in case you need to back up the Interweb.?

----------


## spliff

I'm looking to buy the newest Kindle Paperwhite here in LOL. Can any expert online shopper provide my with the best price online?
Thanks in advance!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I'm looking to buy the newest Kindle Paperwhite here in LOL. Can any expert online shopper provide my with the best price online?
> Thanks in advance!



https://www.lazada.co.th/catalog/?q=...1125719clR54Sr

----------


## spliff

> https://www.lazada.co.th/catalog/?q=...1125719clR54Sr


Thanks...I've gotten that far on me own but can't decide which to buy. They have some for 7.000ish and others for 5,800. Even one for 4,500. Some are 3rd gen others are 8th. So...which is the newest bestest?
https://www.lazada.co.th/products/am...08028__3974__1

----------


## harrybarracuda

Read the reviews, they should help you make a choice.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n...nid=2941120011

----------


## harrybarracuda

Amazon is expected to announce a range of new Echo smart speaker devices on Thursday, as the technology giant doubles down on the idea of a smart home powered by its virtual assistant, Alexa.

The company is holding an event in the US where a wide range of new Alexa-powered devices and appliances is expected to be unveiled.
There have been reports that a range of voice-activated appliances beyond smart speakers could be introduced by the tech giant, some of which appeared to leak on the Amazon website on Wednesday.
Technology website Pocket-lint spotted listings for an Echo Sub subwoofer to boost audio playing from an Echo, as well as a smart plug that will bring Alexa voice control to any power socket.
Both products were quickly removed.


Last month, Amazon’s vice president for its smart home business Daniel Rausch said he could see a future where virtual assistants move beyond smart speakers and are more widely integrated around the home.
“I think it’ll be as simple as walking into the home and starting to have Alexa inter-operate with the world around you, whether that’s frankly through voice and saying ‘Alexa, I’m home’, or whether its through just her sensing that you’re home and ready to go,” he said.
Smart home devices are becoming increasingly popular in the UK – YouGov research from earlier this year revealed that nearly a quarter of UK homes (23%) now contain a smart device.
Amazon’s Echo devices, which launched in the UK in 2016, have prompted several of the industry’s biggest names to follow them into the smart speaker market with devices such as the Google Home, Apple’s HomePod and Samsung’s yet-to-be launched Galaxy Home.
Industry analysts are predicting continued growth for smart home devices as competition increases, but many potential customers still cite security as a concern around such gadgets.
YouGov’s research found that 39% of those who did not yet own a smart home device feared the devices could be hacked.

https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...-37337509.html

----------


## Dillinger

> YouGov’s research found that 39% of those who did not yet own a smart home device feared the devices could be hacked.


I wouldn't trust those things. Gotta be listening into your conversations all the time to find out what they can sell you.

My phone probably dies it already though :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

I was reading the reviews of this unit and thinking it will be a purchase

https://techreport.com/review/34014/...b-ssd-reviewed

----------


## Dillinger

I wouldnt buy it off Lazada.

Its only 225 usd on Amazon

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I was reading the reviews of this unit and thinking it will be a purchase
> 
> https://techreport.com/review/34014/...b-ssd-reviewed


Seriously, haven't you got enough storage already? **

 :Smile: 

** If the answer is no....

https://uk.pcmag.com/toshiba-tr200-4...tb-hard-drives

(Bt1,340 per TB).

----------


## harrybarracuda

The foldable phoneblettab or whatever they call it ....

----------


## Bogon

^ Royole beat them to it.

Available now...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Never heard of them.




> Is this foldable smartphone ready for consumers? And can a small, unknown company like Royole really take on the likes of Samsung? We had an opportunity to spend some time with the FlexPai, and the answer is a resounding “no,” and “no.”


https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile...t-impressions/

Not cheap for first generation chinky knock off.




> Royole said the foldable phone would go on sale as a consumer device in China in December but in the US would be available only as a developer model, costing $1,318 for 128 GB of storage and $1,469 for 256 GB, according to Mashable.

----------


## Bogon

> Not cheap for first generation chinky knock off.


Out of interest, how much do you think the 1st gen Samsung, Huawei and other named players are gonna cost when they release at the start of 2019?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Out of interest, how much do you think the 1st gen Samsung, Huawei and other named players are gonna cost when they release at the start of 2019?


Comparable I would imagine.

That is the going price for a premium smartphone from a reputable company.

Perhaps you ought to read the reviews of this chinese phone before you compare the two.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Comparable I would imagine.
> 
> That is the going price for a premium smartphone from a reputable company.
> 
> Perhaps you ought to read the reviews of this chinese phone before you compare the two.


Or as one pundit put it:

[QUOTE]"Given this totally innovative design and significant R&D behind it we believe $1,200-$1,350 price points are what we would expect when they eventually hit the market"[/QUOTE]

----------


## jabir

Anyone got hands on knowledge of VR for kids, say 7-10 year olds? 

I expect you buy the headset that connects to computer/phone and then dl/buy apps. If so, compatible platform so not to be enslaved to one OS, easy to work, and to keep them not just occupied but interested rather than a two-day/week toy with a half dozen applications to quickly bore them and end up gathering city dust before going to the village. 

From what I've seen online there are pretty decent looking headsets for 10-20k, and don't mind a bit extra for something that teaches them life can be more diverse and exciting than ipads.

Definitely don't want something that comes as a 'starter' kit with impressive features that can only be used with expensive addons; ie, a one-off pack with one-off price tag.

Tbh as so often happens there is such a selection that it leads to confusion, so not sure what I want though our resident geeks probably know.

----------


## harrybarracuda

To be brutally honest, your best bet is to go for a Playstation and their VR Kit.

It has educational titles and shit, but at least if they get bored with it you can nick it for Call of Duty.

(I.e. a backdoor purchase you can tell the missus "but I only bought it for the kids, seems a shame to let it go to waste").

----------


## jabir

Thanks, I rarely used my PS3, now it's celebrating about 10 years in the village.

TukCom the place to start, or would it speak Mandarin?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Thanks, I rarely used my PS3, now it's celebrating about 10 years in the village.
> 
> TukCom the place to start, or would it speak Mandarin?


Shop around. Powerbuy sell them it I think.

And maybe Big C?

----------


## fishlocker

How about bag of shirt phones. The newer the shit the shittier it is. 
The curved face may provide a softer more tactile feel but performance suffers. Bag of shot this new thing. I feel like a robot having to hammer out the damn keystrokes.

So never again Samsung. You loose.

End of relationship.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> How about bag of shirt phones. The newer the shit the shittier it is. 
> The curved face may provide a softer more tactile feel but performance suffers. Bag of shot this new thing. I feel like a robot having to hammer out the damn keystrokes.
> 
> So never again Samsung. You loose.
> 
> End of relationship.


Is this retard *ever* sober?

----------


## kmart

^Spelling and grammar seems fine. I think he's just fucking demented..

----------


## TizMe

https://dronedj.com/2018/11/25/leake...mo-pocket/amp/

Here we go! Newly leaked DJI Osmo Pocket video and photos surface ahead of DJIs Because Life is Big event in New York this upcoming Wednesday. The photos and video show the actual packaging of the new handheld camera and gimbal. We have now seen an initial photo early this summer, the FCC filing, the leaked photo from last week and now these leaked photos and video. It seems that we will not be seeing a new Phantom 5 this week.

Here we go! Newly leaked DJI Osmo Pocket video and photos surface ahead of DJIs Because Life is Big event in New York this upcoming Wednesday. The photos and video show the actual packaging of the new handheld camera and gimbal. We have now seen an initial photo early this summer, the FCC filing, the leaked photo from last week and now these leaked photos and video. It seems that we will not be seeing a new Phantom 5 this week.

----------


## harrybarracuda

A nifty looking device.... as long as you can mod it to stop it sending all of your data to the chinkies.

https://metro.co.uk/video/tech-giant...phone-1848316/

----------


## Bettyboo

> I was reading the reviews of this unit and thinking it will be a purchase
> 
> https://techreport.com/review/34014/...b-ssd-reviewed


Yeah, I like that too; nearly bought one as a backup drive... Instead, ended up with a Glyph Atom because it looked nicer.  :Smile: 


Next, I need external storage of a reasonable size (1TB or 2TB), and it needs to be quite speedy too (at this stage, I'm not quite sure whether the work I'm doing will be better served by more space or more speed), so I'm considering these two:

Glyph Atom raid which'll go about 800mbps read/write and cost around $300 1TB or $500 2TB



Samsung X5 which is three times faster, but more expensive at $500 1TB / $1000 2TB




The Samsung is dammmmmmmmn expensive, so may end up with just a 1TB Glyph Atom raid for starters (can always add more later if needed).

----------


## Mandaloopy

iPhone X or Huawei p20 Pro?
I think I will be having to buy a new laptop soon,too.
Looking for a decent rig that can handle games and high power programs. May as well by something relatively future proof.

----------


## baldrick

Batty - you can just get the NVMe drive and an enclosure and DIY - 1 TB  250 USD -  https://techreport.com/review/34413/...b-ssd-reviewed

and for the gizmo terds

if you are thinking about doing some home automation - this device you can install ubuntu , have it run a VNC server , plug it to your wifi router via cable or wifi and talk to it from your main computer

from there the world is your orange

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Oran...971627475.html

----------


## jabir

> Yeah, I like that too; nearly bought one as a backup drive... Instead, ended up with a Glyph Atom because it looked nicer. 
> 
> 
> Next, I need external storage of a reasonable size (1TB or 2TB), and it needs to be quite speedy too (at this stage, I'm not quite sure whether the work I'm doing will be better served by more space or more speed), so I'm considering these two:
> 
> Glyph Atom raid which'll go about 800mbps read/write and cost around $300 1TB or $500 2TB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Over the past couple of years I've bought 4 1tb WD externals, one stays plugged in for constant use which is working fine, and 3 for backup/storage that I rarely use; one of these clapped out last week while I was uploading so I checked the other two and one of those is also dead. No more WD for me!

----------


## baldrick

> you can just get the NVMe drive and an enclosure and DIY


seach amazon for "nvme external enclosure usb 3.1" to see what I am talking about

----------


## harrybarracuda

> iPhone X or Huawei p20 Pro?
> I think I will be having to buy a new laptop soon,too.
> Looking for a decent rig that can handle games and high power programs. May as well by something relatively future proof.


Devil and the deep blue sea there.... gay overpriced tat or chinky spying.

Note 9 might be better.

As for laptop, MSI is the bollocks.

----------


## cyrille

> As for laptop, MSI is the bollocks


Saw this and I was unfamiliar with the name, so I thought I'd google.

OK, this is only one site...but it gives them quite a hammering.

https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/msi-brand-rating

----------


## OhOh

> iPhone X or Huawei p20 Pro?


You may want to look at this:

*Xiaomi POCOPHONE F1  6/128 เครื่องใหม่ ประกันศูนย์ไทย*









No Ratings11 Answered Questions

Brand: XiaomiMore Mobiles from Xiaomi

*฿10,990.00*

https://www.lazada.co.th/products/xi...y8A97&search=1

A launch review here:

Pocophone F1 review: Can’t argue with Snapdragon 845 for $300 (Updated with video!)

https://www.androidauthority.com/xiaomi-pocophone-f1-review-894669/

I've had one for a few months. My only beef is that although it has two slots for sim cards, if you add a memory card, it uses up one of the sim slots.

----------


## baldrick

> iPhone X or Huawei p20 Pro?
> I think I will be having to buy a new laptop soon,too.


https://www.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_redm...7_pro-9521.php

bigger with bigger battery - https://www.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_mi_max_3-8963.php

not cheap - 2300 EUR - https://www.notebookcheck.net/MSI-P6....361391.0.html

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Saw this and I was unfamiliar with the name, so I thought I'd google.
> 
> OK, this is only one site...but it gives them quite a hammering.
> 
> https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/msi-brand-rating


FFS what sort of review is that? They don't like the design?

I have this and it's a beast.

I didn't buy it to carry it around all the time, so the cons are irrelevant.




> *MSI GT75VR Titan Pro*The Pros
> Excellent graphics performance; Solid overall performance; Extremely comfortable, colorful keyboard; Stays remarkably cool while gaming;
> 
> 
> The Cons
> Very heavy; Below-average battery life;

----------


## baldrick

MSI is a good brand

I am interested to see what they announce in feb with the new RTX graphics

----------


## Bettyboo

> Batty - you can just get the NVMe drive and an enclosure and DIY - 1 TB  250 USD -  https://techreport.com/review/34413/...b-ssd-reviewed


Hmmm, I will look into that.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Over the past couple of years I've bought 4 1tb WD externals, one stays plugged in for constant use which is working fine, and 3 for backup/storage that I rarely use; one of these clapped out last week while I was uploading so I checked the other two and one of those is also dead. No more WD for me!


If they were magnetic drives then they do seem to be less reliable - I've had a WD 1TB for a couple of years, but I don't trust it hence why I backup on the Glyph SSD and also keep the really important stuff on my MacBook SSD and Mac mini drives too.

I'm not sure that any drive is totally reliable, so double backups seem to be the way to go for vital info. I suppose cloud storage is great too if you like that route.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If they were magnetic drives then they do seem to be less reliable - I've had a WD 1TB for a couple of years, but I don't trust it hence why I backup on the Glyph SSD and also keep the really important stuff on my MacBook SSD and Mac mini drives too.
> 
> I'm not sure that any drive is totally reliable, so double backups seem to be the way to go for vital info. I suppose cloud storage is great too if you like that route.


Cloud storage is great because it's free up to a reasonable limit.

Just do your own encryption before storing it.

----------


## baldrick

large microSD cards might soon be a thing of the past




> Samsung Electronics has posted a news item to announce the fact that mass production has started on its 1 TB embedded Universal Flash Storage (eUFS) solution. The 1 TB eUFS has been measured producing a sequential read speed of 1000 MB/s and a sequential write speed of 260 MB/s. As Samsung carefully points out, this makes it faster than a typical SATA SSD.


https://news.samsung.com/global/sams...edium=internal

----------


## fishlocker

I thought Harry might get the message that if you drop the h from shirt you'd get what I'm saying. It's crap. I took it back right after I drove back from Texas. I couldn't see myself stuck with the damn thing for two months in Asia. 

Hell that would be like trying your play station three. Not at all worth the effort. 

 You Harry are an idiot for thinking I'm retarded.  I think your a broke ass bitch stuck in a screwed up joint because you couldn't play the hand that life delt you and so you folded. 

Prove me wrong, looser.

----------


## fishlocker

> Is this retard *ever* sober?


 The answer is.....most of the time. The last two months were a bit of a party though.  I almost miss the place now. 

I may give the phone another shot. I only had it for a few days and I really didn't like it for texting and knew if I didn't take it back before I blasted off on sabbatical I'd be stuck with it. I was happy just to pay the restocking fee and stick with what worked for me at the time.

Oh, and Harry sorry if I was a bit blunt with you. I'm really not a retard, just a little artistic.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by *harrybarracuda* 
> _Is this retard *ever* sober?_


So, the answer then is "rarely".

----------


## Bettyboo

Got a gadget - a Gigabyte RX580 Gaming Box - $400.

Plug & play - great for my Mac Mini with extremely crappy onboard graphics: night and day difference.







Took my system from this:



to this:

----------


## harrybarracuda

You'd have to go some to run out of battery with this fucker.

----------


## jabir

Anyone had experience or knows about ozobots? Am thinking to get one for the kids, reviews are polar, from rubbish to brilliant.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Anyone had experience or knows about ozobots? Am thinking to get one for the kids, reviews are polar, from rubbish to brilliant.


The majority of reviews appear on the good side, but have a look at some of them and see what the bad ones complain about.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=ozobot&ref=nb_sb_noss_2

----------


## jabir

Thanks, been there and brushed up, though most positive reviews are from parents/teachers that appear to have some experience or understanding of coding/programming and other whoosh stuff; just say code and you've lost me. 

Purpose was to entertain 7-9s with 'new' things while nudging them toward greater interest in what should become routine in later life. Will get one anyway, worst way they're small enough to gather not too much dust.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The chinkies have already nicked this, so I wonder if they will hold off on releasing their knock-offs?




> *Samsung delays its $2,000 folding phone after test units break*
> Samsung has delayed the release of the Galaxy Fold past the original April 26 launch date, the company told CNBC in a statement.
> 
> 
> Samsung said that the Galaxy Fold “needs further improvements” before it releases the phone to consumers, and that it will continue to evaluate feedback it received from reviewers and further test the phone. Samsung said it will announce a new release date “in the coming weeks.”
> 
> 
> 
> A spokesperson told CNBC that “no customer who pre-ordered the device is charged until the device actually ships” and that customers “are able to cancel at any time.”
> ...

----------


## jabir

Folding phones from 20 years ago worked fine, see how far we have gone!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Folding phones from 20 years ago worked fine, see how far we have gone!


Who made a folding phone 20 years ago?

----------


## Bogon

^ Think Jabir is on about the clam shell designs (flip-phones), notably from Motorola.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Think Jabir is on about the clam shell designs (flip-phones), notably from Motorola.


So do I.

----------


## harrybarracuda

A good alternative to cloud storage with some nice security features.

https://thehelm.com/




Mind you...




> Helm has sold out, but don’t worry, we’re making more

----------


## baldrick

or you could just use freenas

----------


## harrybarracuda

> or you could just use freenas


And fanny about with all that configuration? Nah.

----------


## lom

> Helm has sold out, but don’t worry, we’re making more


We just wanna tell Harry how popular our product is and he fell for that old trick.  :bananaman: 

I guess you can sell anything nowadays if it is "cloud" even if it is only 128GB..

----------


## harrybarracuda

> We just wanna tell Harry how popular our product is and he fell for that old trick. 
> 
> I guess you can sell anything nowadays if it is "cloud" even if it is only 128GB..


So you think it's just a drive do you?

FFS the muppets are out and about tonight.

 ::chitown::

----------


## NamPikToot

Where's Buttfly when you need him

----------


## lom

> So you think it's just a drive do you?


A drive with a few software services, I have 10 times more of such in my Synology.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> A drive with a few software services, I have 10 times more of such in my Synology.



Sure.

 ::chitown::

----------


## baldrick

> And fanny about with all that configuration? Nah.


do it or lose it - there is no shortcut

buying a pretty box with trust us written all over it will cause the little girls to cry when their hearts are broken

a fcukoff big black box with some industrial quiality open source code at the frontend will always be my preference




> Where's Buttfly when you need him


he will be bashing one out over the idea that harry has become an apple convert with the iHelm air triange

----------


## harrybarracuda

That's not funny. I came close to having to take an iPhone XR last week. It was traumatising. Fortunately I pulled some strings and swapped it for an S10.

----------


## harrybarracuda

1500 bucks for a glorified fucking walkman. Christ on a bike.



https://www.astellnkern.com/eng/cont...&gcode=SC35560

----------


## Bettyboo

> 1500 bucks for a glorified fucking walkman. Christ on a bike.


You been on the Sony site recently, 'Arry - f'kin expensive...



https://www.sony.com/electronics/wal...yers/t/walkman

----------


## harrybarracuda

Fucking hell. Mind you, you can get it on Amazon for $2500.

 :bananaman:

----------


## Dillinger

$200 on Amazon.
Perfect for the summer hols...

----------


## harrybarracuda

That doesn't strike me as being very useful at all. Now this on the other hand, while you are navigating your way around a strange town doing some sightseeing...

----------

